# Adria Twin Insulation



## rostel (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone advise on worthwhile improvements to insulation on the Adria Twin. The back doors appear to have no insulation - can they be injected with expanding foam? The over-cab locker has some areas of bare tin which encourages condensation and these have now been lined. Any advice? What is worse is the poor cab heater while driving in cold weather - it takes ages even to demist the screen.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Be careful about injecting foam filler, as it expands and hardens, it continues to expand in the other direction; outwards. It will distort any flat surfaces, making unsightly bulges. 
I suppose you could consider using dry foam balls, drilling a hole near the top and funnelling in the little devils, then putting a plastic bung into the hole. Best done on a windless day I think.
Let us know how you get on!
Alan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi ,
are old twin [x250 ,07] was the same :x even under the kitchen cupboard more holes than swiss chesse :lol: .

We got a bag of loft insulation from B&Q and pocked that inside the back door and everwhere we could push it , large stick helps .

This stuff is waterproof and I think fire retardent [well mine was] and we just ripped some off in small bits and shoved it into the holes , much better afterwards.

The insulation is basically black thin foam stuck on the roof boards not very good :evil: , one of the reasons we sold it was cold in Spring and Autumn but we came from a coach built.


----------

